# double drop set



## raider6969 (Aug 25, 2002)

what is exacly a double drop set?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 25, 2002)

When you drop the weight twice.

ie do 4 reps with 200lbs, drop to 150lbs and do a further 6 reps then drop for a second time (to say, 100lbs) and crack out a further 4 or so reps.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 25, 2002)

Or you can go to failure at the FIRST w8, then hit Fauilure at the SECOND w8...and then REP OUT on the THIRD and LAST w8! 

Important part

2 drops = 3 w8s
3 drops = 4 w8s

and so on!

DP


----------



## Robboe (Aug 25, 2002)

There is little benefit to be gained from a third drop, depending on the rep range you're doing, besides excess pain/lactic acid threshold.

Ideally, keep it within the 15 rep range.


----------



## raider6969 (Aug 26, 2002)

thanx guys


----------

